# New Decoys



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Thinking about upgrading my floating puddle duck decoy spread. Just wondering what everybody thinks are good production decoys. Not cheapies but not hand carved cork either.


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

I prefer G&H and Green Head Gear.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If I had to do it again I would purchase the higdon foam filled..


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I bought the new pro grade GHG mallards last year, was not pleased at all with how easy the paint scratched, but they look awesome on the water. I see they upped the price per box ~15$ this year, so I don't know if that means new quality or not.

If I had a neverending income, I'd buy Doom decoys or Full Curl

I'm still undecided on what I am going to buy this year, as I was planning on selling the "old" and getting half the number of decoys, just better quality.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

landing zones.

http://lzdecoys.weebly.com/mallard.html


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

where are you located


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am cheaper unless its a dog or a new boat. So i talked my wife into waiting and getting me 2 dozen GHG for clearance which was $70 per dozen. Which I thought was a great price and now I am looking for another 2 dozens and a couple of divers lines. So I guess I will hitting up Cabelas :evil:


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

G&H makes a good decoy, but if I was going to retool my entire spread of 200+ puddlers i'd get all E Allens for my first choice. 

Second would be some type of burlaped foamers. There are plenty of small decoy makers out there that build them. They are heavey but ride the water soooooo nice. 

The reason I love the e allens are, they have so many different positions to mix up your spread, plus their unsinkable. You can add any keel you want if you do them yourself, but that means painting them yourself as well. Lou @ lock stock and barrel used to carry them, don't know any one who does now. 

Also looked at the storm front from Carrylite, tbh they look pretty good, and I'm not a carrylite fan at all, but you should look into them just the same. 

Higdon makes a fine decoy as well, you should check out. 

So many decoys so little money! 

S


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I'm out of Owosso, The Landing Zone's are sweet but pretty pricey, those Full Curls look awesome but how does the flocking hold up with water. I have fully flocked field goose decoys and some of those have started to peel after a couple seasons without throwing water in the mix. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Those Higdon's look awfully good to me and I like the foam filled and the price is right.

I had entertained the idea of the duck commander series of decoys from carry-lite...I notice on their website they have one grade that says "paint sample" and those are half the price of the other ones...it still says they have a guarantee and stuff, those might be worth checking out. I really like the multiple poses and stuff.

If I get around to replacing decoys this year like I want, personally for me, for money and everything else, Higdon's will be my first choice I think (the foam filled life size ones) and after that will be the Pro-Grade GHG Actives and Feeder pack, only if I can get a better deal than what Cabela's is advertising them as now.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

For puddlers I'm a big fan of G&H Mags very durable hard plastic decoys and the swivel heads allow for a natural looking spread. G&H gets my vote for practicallity.

Now if it's pretty your lookin' for (this also usually means extra care) E Allens come to mind, or just grab the credit card and start shopping there are lots of pretty ones out there.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

GoneFishin said:


> For puddlers I'm a big fan of G&H Mags very durable hard plastic decoys and the swivel heads allow for a natural looking spread. G&H gets my vote for practicallity.


They are also light and the paint lasts forever. If I was running a large puddler spread, there is no way I'd have anything but plastic. Can't really bag burlaps since they'll get beat to heck and most boats don't have the weight capacity for large numbers of them. E Allens are nice and Dahmer has a bunch, but can't really bag those either or you're looking at spending a lot of $$$ on something that will get beat to heck and have to be repainted every few years.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Like the looks of those Higdon foam filled also. Do you think that the mags or super mags make that much difference?


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

BucksandDucks said:


> Like the looks of those Higdon foam filled also. Do you think that the mags or super mags make that much difference?


 
If I did alot of boat hunting and loading stuff wasn't an issue and hunted big water alot, then I would go with the Super Mags or Mags....however, I have never seen it as a necessity in hunting potholes and small bodies of water, I don't personally care what the decoys themselves look like, I care much more about the postures and different poses, versus the attractiveness of their paint scheme. Durability of the paint, resistance to sinking, and lifelike poses is what I worry about. Combine that with some effective calling and a jerk cord and you'll be in business.

I wouldn't be afraid to explore the option of combining a few 4 or 6 packs of multiple companies together to achieve the most life like appearance. Last year wasn't a very good indicator for me, due to poor numbers in alot of areas I hunted, but in 2008 I started running a spread of alot of feeder butts, alot of surface/nohead feeders, some resters and a few actives and it really seemed to change my game up. My ultimate goal if I had the money, would be to have one spread with nothing but sleepers and resters if I was hunting a loafing or resting area, one spread that was 90% feeder postures for somewhere where the ducks are going to feed, and then if I was just trying to decoy big numbers of ducks, I would have a mixture of all of the above, plus a big spread of actives. At least for me, a huge majority of my duck shooting occurs in low light conditions, when I think at times the ducks even have a hard time seeing the decoys period, let alone how good the paint looks. I think at the first 30 mins-1hr of shooting time, when they are coming in, to see several different postures, with multiple ones moving on a jerk rig, really seems to be what matters IMO. Later in the day, I worry a little more about the decoys, but at those times I try and focus much more on 1. My camo, 2. Not being seen, 3. Calling, 4. motion if its windless, I still don't see the quality of the paint being an issue, other than sheer and glare. If they get close enough to say, oh man look at those paint flakes, well then you should be banging away like hell on them, tough/wise birds or juvenile birds, I don't think it matters.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

smoke said:


> ...
> 
> The reason I love the e allens are, they have so many different positions to mix up your spread, plus their unsinkable. You can add any keel you want if you do them yourself, but that means painting them yourself as well. Lou @ lock stock and barrel used to carry them, don't know any one who does now.


Lou still carries E. Allens. They really are great decoys, but man can you break the bank fast with those guys


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

BigR said:


> I try and focus much more on 1. My camo, 2. Not being seen, 3. Calling, 4. motion if its windless, I still don't see the quality of the paint being an issue, other than sheer and glare. If they get close enough to say, oh man look at those paint flakes, well then you should be banging away ...


bingo. I might not have fully agreed with this until those simple facts have proven true time and time again; good camo, good spot/where ducks want to be, motion when necessary and LASTLY...calling. (might reverse that if you're in timber, but that's not the majority of our hunt locales here.)

how so? well, when you can shoot limits (4/day in martimes) of black ducks over mounds of clumped seaweed and do it consistenly; day after day, year after year.... I think decoy "quality" (as it relates to paint) goes right out the window!!!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> Lou still carries E. Allens. They really are great decoys, but man can you break the bank fast with those guys Original quote by LumberJ


That's a true statement!!!!!! Which is why 80% of my puddler spread are G&H. I want something that will last for years without the maintenance. 
s


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Break the bank?

and the bills... and wing tips.... and sometimes, the necks....


great looking decoys, but I've found that they don't hold up too well in harsh hunting conditions. then again, not too many brands could when they're hunted over everyday of the (ontario) season and abused as I've seen them!

"_slotted bags? we don't need no stink'n slotted bags!!"_ :evil:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a fan of G&H as well..... for price vs durability.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I prefer Camplast over GHG. I just think the GHG ones look like a resting duck, not enough neck in the feeding position. 

Camoplast might not be as pretty, but the pose looks better in my opinion. And yes, they are durable as he!!. I have had 6 camoplast and 6 GHG for two years now, and the Camoplast are rode hard, and put away wet. Yet they look like they did when I bought them. The GHG show some wear. 

With that said, I agree with the one who said don't buy one brand if you are gearing up. Get a few from several and really mix the spread up.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Another vote for G&H. Quality construction, made in the USA and won't break the bank....


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I have some LZs; they are awesome looking decoys but sure are expensive.

Most of my puddler spread consists of a hodge podge of different brands of decoys- Flams, Carrylite, GHG, G&H, Featherlites. I think the different brands gives your spread some variety as far as poses and sizes.

My diver spread consists of mostly Herters 72s that I painted myself, but I also have some Carry Lite Super Mag Bills and some super mag foamers made from a buddies mold, plus I have 18 Toledo Burlapped Mags that I have to paint before the season.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

When hunting water i like oversize mallards/ black ducks -fa's/green head /g&h and mix em up and you have a very realistic spread! Then i add a couple pro grade teal and a few pintails and a good luck shouvler.

mike


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> I prefer Camplast over GHG. I just think the GHG ones look like a resting duck, not enough neck in the feeding position.
> 
> Camoplast might not be as pretty, but the pose looks better in my opinion. And yes, they are durable as he!!. I have had 6 camoplast and 6 GHG for two years now, and the Camoplast are rode hard, and put away wet. Yet they look like they did when I bought them. The GHG show some wear.
> 
> With that said, I agree with the one who said don't buy one brand if you are gearing up. Get a few from several and really mix the spread up.


So where can a fellow find these to even look at online?? I have done some searching, well actually ALOT of searching, and can not find even a photo of one.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I found this video for Cherokee Sports "Dead Ringer" Decoys a couple weeks ago...it has kept me intrigued and the price isn't terrible by any means.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6RQ1n7pG_k"]YouTube- The Dead Ringer[/nomedia]


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken the cherokee sports are light weight foam. Not a big fan of those. If you are in any wind at all beyond a slight fart breeze it looks like they'd blow over on their side and skitter around! :lol: 

And that would probably happen on the final pass of mallards which was the only flock that worked you all day!!! 

I saw them at a waterfowl show a few years back. I do think they may have there place ie; pack in hunt where you had to walk a ways. You could carry 20 dozen! and it may only weigth 5 pounds. Why you'd need 20 dozen on a walk in hunt is beyond me, but you could do it.............. 

*Aging myself story:* My dad and Uncle and I used to hunt over rubber decoys that when you tossed them on the water air would get trapped inside and they would blow up, sort of. The weights were attached to a molded in bottom ring which was a lite weight lead molded into the rubber. You could wrap the decoy line around the entire decoy, fold them up and put 2 dozen in your pocket of your hunting coat. Very handy decoy, ugly paint but we killed 100's of birds over them. And if you left them wet when you put them away, they would rot out. WE never used them on more open water hunting just back in the timber where wind was not an issue. So I think the cherokee decoy may work great for that. 
S


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

The Dead Ringer Series are hard plastic, just like the others, only the color is fused into the plastic, so it can't come off, period. The other series of cherokees are inflatables....yea the Echo crew on the last 2 videos have exclusively hunted with the Cherokee Inflatables in all those timber hunts and I must say they look dang impressive in those scenarios, but not in huge open water spreads...The Dead Ringers on the other hand, I think would work anywhere.

and by the way, Flambeau makes the Stormfront, not carry lite


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

BigR said:


> So where can a fellow find these to even look at online?? I have done some searching, well actually ALOT of searching, and can not find even a photo of one.


I believe Cabelas and Rogers carries them, I might have named them wrong, Sportplast... my bad !! They are in the surface feeders section. Bought by the two pack. Drake & Hen, around $25.00. 

Don't know where I came up with Camoplast.. sorry.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

E Allens look great but they are made to be out on the mantle. I had 3 dz of my divers E allens and bout a dz puddlers...needless to say they do NOT hold up at all. I even babied them. I had them in slotted bags and never stacked anything on top of em. 

Needless to say they were sold pretty quick. Had to many problems with breaking. I picked up 3 dz GHG Pro grade mallards with another dz or so mixed in some widgeon, woodys and greys. They held up awesome with all the different head positions and detailed paint....can't beat em and the price aint bad. They also held up awesome. I hunt damn near ever day of the season and they have held up awesome. Best for durability in my book are the old school Flambuea super mags.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Love em or hate em, GHG has done one thing.. They have made everybody up their ante and make super realistic poses with great pant schemes.. Their truly are some great looking decoys from everyone.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

plasti-duk.

unsinkable, most durable i've seen yet in plastic.

we have 36 of these, they are over 20years old and never lost one to dmg/sink/break


----------

